

Mobile TSA teams now groping you at your local bus/train/subway station - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110621/02225414782/tsa-takes-security-theater-road-mobile-groping-teams-can-pop-up-anywhere.shtml

======
daimyoyo
"He who would trade liberty for some temporary security, deserves neither
liberty nor security."

Benjamin Franklin

Ignore Dr. Franklin's words at your own peril.

------
nextparadigms
What the hell is going on? Is USA turning into a communist country? How can
they DO this?

~~~
sixtofour
They can do this because they've decided they can.

